# A big thank you to Brian at InsaneArchery



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

I ordered a bowcam mount from Brian and mounted it on the Mathews along with a small video cam swiped from one of my trailcams. A week later I tried it all out to see if I could do a "self filmed" hunt.
Surprisingly everything came together which is rare for me. 
Got a kill on vid, Brian saw it and asked to use it on his website. Of course I agreed.
The vid is edited some, and if you hang til the end the shot is replayed in slow motion which I thought was pretty sweet !
Here's the link...it's the second vid from the top.

:coolgleam http://www.insanearchery.com/videos.html


----------



## thumbbilly (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice video! What kind of camera were you using? I have been looking into this setup, definately getting this mount. The question is what camera to buy? Thanks.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great work Don!


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Thank you. It was kind of an experiment on my part to see if it would even work. Didn't turn out all that bad for the first time.
I used a DXG567V video camera threaded onto the mount. They aren't all that expensive and are hi-def.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/DXG-5-0MP-Camcorder-1-7-Inch-Hi-Res/dp/B0014JJXMW"]Amazon.com: DXG 567V 5.0MP HD Camcorder with 1.7-Inch Hi-Res LCD and 2x Zoom (Black): Camera & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31m-r77vUYL[/ame]


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Very cool Don.. You have me very interested. Nice footage.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

harrisonhunter said:


> Very cool Don.. You have me very interested. Nice footage.





Thanks Jay.
I've since returned the DXG567 to the trailcamera setup and replaced it with a DXG125VR for bow cam recording. It's a little more compact, more rugged and water resistant.
Gotta shop around and time it. I paid about $75.00 with free shipping for mine.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Don are these cams silent when turning on or hitting the record button?


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

SPITFIRE said:


> Don are these cams silent when turning on or hitting the record button?




Unless you happen to fall out of the tree while doing it....:lol:

Sorry Spitfire, totally silent... Forgot to mention that they do record with sound. The sound was disabled with the one used in the vid because it was used in a trailcam setup that had its own mic.


----------

